# Name Ideas?



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Guys,
I havent updated you lately,
just got a new 10 gallon tank, and put my guppy in it
And my betta in the 4 gallon. The tank looks awesome, lots of decorations and alcoves to find if necessary and starting tomorrow there will be live plants ! I'll upload pictures of it and all my fish sometime soon. 
But for the time being my mission is fish names. 
I just bought 1 Male Bleeding heart tetra, 
As well as ! Female balloon molly. Just wondering if anyone had any imput on any cool, unique names, nothing cliche like spot, or gills 

Thanks; Love&Skittles
Shaz!


----------



## Realangel50 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi

My fish generally dont have names, just the ones that stand out to me.. like the 2 male mollies are the short name for Richard and Dom, the baby Molly is Barry, the Danios are Bubbles, Tom, Bob, Cher and Mick and the Gouramies are Sally and Wurzel


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Named my betta Onesicritus (On-eh-sic-rit-us) after the navigator for Alexander the Great's fleet of ships.

 go with Poseidon, make one the god of the sea lol


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Bud, Charlie, Gwapo, Gizzmo, Larry, Sammy, Wally.


----------

